# What vehicle should we use?



## teenprepper1 (Jan 13, 2013)

We have 3 cars. A prius a truck and a mustang gt. Which one should we use. I have voted off the mustang due to small storage space and bad milage. The truck or prius? Truck has more power and can go offroad. but it has bad milage. the priius has great milage. charges its own battery and can drive on battery as well as gas. but the truck goes off road and has more space. and a toolbox for locking up things. But IDK any opinions?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There is info on the web on how to turn the prius into a pretty good generator(and still use it as a car).


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Do a search of forum posts/threads about BOV (bug out vehicles). This has been asked a bunch of times and there is already a ton of advice posted.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Why not take both? Does only one person drive in your family? We have six vehicles in our family plus trailers. We have three trucks, two SUVS and one economy car. We can pull five trailers with extra gas on hand. Also remember the vehicle you use will most likely be dictated by the conditions at the time of your exit. Both of the vehicles you describe can have a place. Look at a trailer to pull with the truck. Make the most of it. GB


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Throw the Prius on a trailer or even a dolly behind the truck. Or drive both, either way it will give you more options than setting out with one vehicle.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The Prius is worthless in my humble opinion. You could carry as many gas cans as you need in a truck. Plus you can haul a lot more stuff. As a bug out vehicle I'd want a couple of motorcycles or at least bicycles in my truck too. Depending on when you bug out and how many other people bug out, you could find yourself in a traffic jam without no other way out.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

The Prius has some interesting options as far as modifying it for after the shtf so me personally I would take both


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

The truck with a camper in the bed, either solid or popup gives you storage and a relative safe place to sleep where ever you stop, and you can pull a trailer with supplies ???


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

BillS said:


> The Prius is worthless in my humble opinion. You could carry as many gas cans as you need in a truck. Plus you can haul a lot more stuff. As a bug out vehicle I'd want a couple of motorcycles or at least bicycles in my truck too. Depending on when you bug out and how many other people bug out, you could find yourself in a traffic jam without no other way out.


the Prius maybe almost useless a BOV, but as a base for an off the grid electric system, it would be hard to beat and easy to tow on a car dolly behind a truck.


----------



## ratfink (Nov 8, 2011)

I have 2 that I will be bugging out with. My main is a diesel 4x4 that will have our supplies and my other is a Z28 that will be used for running point. I have several friends that will be convoying with me and we all have coms so we can talk. My camaro is a sleeper that will be able to give the rest of the convoy road conditions and any problems that may come up. The car will only have my BOB with my SBR and a bunch of mags incase I need to ditch the car or use it as cover until the convoy arrives.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Everyone's answer is different. Start by defining "bug out" for you. For one person, it means getting to a just barely Jeep-accessible wilderness retreat, for another it's just making the 75 miles on blacktop from urban job to rural home. For one person, it's him alone, for another it's a family of six. Decide what YOU truly need, then think about what vehicle best fills the bill.


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

^ this. What are some of the expected scenarios you might encounter? If you can list and estimate the true likelihood of different disaster scenarios, determine what the needs/requirements are for a BOV in each case, and then determine which vehicle(s) meet those needs, you'll be set. Consider reliability, storage capacity, gas mileage, passenger capacity, terrain, and so forth...


----------



## jestaq (Oct 12, 2012)

Alot of these posts make good points. Im a mechanic and to me a reliable vehicle is one I can repair on the fly. A prius is nice and has many great aspects and if your only goin for get out now and possibly to a longer distance away without having to scavenge for fuel then it is great. Its also a well built vehicle that would last if proper maintenance is applied. What I would personally recommend would be an old school diesel pickup mostly because diesel can use many different sources for fuel. And when it comes to vehicles fuel is the number one thing to think about


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Put the prius on a 2-wheel dolly and use as a trailer to haul your stuff. When you get to your new location and conditions stabilize (if they do) you can drive it then; or use as a generator; or whatever.


----------



## anthonyc12 (Sep 25, 2013)

for constant drive, bought in 2006, Russia's car UAZ3163 "Patriot". Not expensive (in 2006 he bought for $ 10000, now its price is about $ 15000), robust, and reliable car, it is convenient for both the city and the countryside.
Consumes 92 gasoline or liquefied gas. There is an electric winch, force 4 tons and luggage space (can be used for transporting people).

But, I need a car as a post-apocalyptic survival vehicles. To survive, need a car transport with large wheels.

I bought ($ 300) used vehicle UAZ 39625 (popular name BUHANKA - the so-called Russian bread, in the form of bricks) The machine is old, 1986! However, its value in the fact that it is frugal engine, which uses low-quality gasoline, an act 72-76 and even 66. Petrol which make homemade, straight distillation of crude oil. Where I live a lot of oil. Tyumen, Tatarstan, Ural, Bashkortostan. The car has a transmission 4x4. Engine working volume of 2.89 liters (power - 99 hp)
After repairs and alterations ($ 900), so this was an excellent all-terrain vehicle!
Only one thing saddens me that Russia's automobile inspection, does not want to give me the car registration number. While using this machine, hunting, fishing, rural areas where there are no traffic police.


----------

